# Sears to Tecumseh engine numbers



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good evening everyone.I guess I had a brain fart and lost some research capabilities.Trying to cross reference a Sears Craftsman engine number to the Tecumseh number.
Sears number - 143.966500 6.5 hp L-head 
Looks like a VLV ??? something Tecumseh.
Thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

143.966500 ---> VLV65-502501A

In the back of the service manuals there are cross references from Sears to Tecumseh model numbers.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you sir for once again providing the needed information.:wave:


----------

